# yaz and thyroid function tests



## boarderchick (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all, I have just read that the Yaz contraceptive may affect thyroid function test. I have symptoms of hypo and a 2.8 cm nodule, but normal bloods. My fna came out benign with a few inflammatory cells, colloid and blood. only has tsh t4 and t3 tested? Can anyone recommended which tests to ask for? Tx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not really sure how to answer your question. Did the article you read say Yaz affects thyroid FUNCTION (as in, it could make you hypothyroid, for example) or thyroid TEST RESULTS (as in, your thyroid function is fine, but the test shows otherwise)? Could you give us more information?


----------

